# Delta 34-444 and 34-441 - What's the difference?



## joebob1611 (Dec 4, 2012)

I picked up a nice Delta table saw off Craigslist a couple of months ago and for the most part, am happy with it. But I'd like to find out a little more info on it. It's a model 34-441. I've seen lots of info on the 34-444 which most people say is a nice saw, but I've found very little on the 441. Does anyone know what the differences are, or anything about the 441 in general?

I got it with a 42" Biesemeyer fence, built in router table (shop made) w/ Craftsman router, and a mobile base for $300. Put new machined pulleys and a link belt on it, added an Irwin Marples blade it it's a nice setup now. I said I'm happy or the most part because it didn't come with a blade guard and it seems that Delta parts are virtually extinct now.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Delta does some things we mortals have trouble understanding. They change a very minor thingy, and give the tool a new model number. Sometimes just the color of the paint if enough to trigger a new model number. I believe you're saw to be 99% the same as the 34-444, which I had for quite a few years and found it to be an excellent saw. I don't remember ever seeing a 42" Bies fence, but who knows. BTW, I'm not bad mouthing Delta, most of my shop is battle ship gray….but did (and do) get confused over their sometimes mindless marketing strategy. I see Delta getting worse before it gets better on the parts issue, but we can always hope they turn things around. Anyway, pull a copy of the 444 manual on line, and I'd bet you find some silly thing like a different switch or maybe that 42" fence that gave the saw it's model number.


----------



## joebob1611 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks. That's kind of what I was thinking, also. In most things, a model # with a lower number is somewhat lower in features or quality as a higher number, but like you said, with Delta, you never know. That's what made me curious in the first place…

I didn't think Biesemeyer made a 42" one either, but this saw has one. It appears to be an older model fence, but is in great shape, and solid as a rock.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a 34-444 that I bought new in 1995. I have added a few things to upgrade it. A link belt, paddle switch, Delta removable outfeed table, and the best dust collection capabilty that you'll find. It's a good saw. If you treat it right it should be the last saw that you'll ever need. I also had a 34-410 that I resold and that was pretty much the same identical saw except that it had a flared foot stand and that it was a Rockwell. I think that the 410 is just an earlier model of the 444.


----------



## BorkBob (Jan 11, 2011)

When questions arise about my producst fitting a Delta saw, I go here: http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-table-saw-parts-c-3275_3334.html

The DeWalt/Delta parts site is not as complete and fails to provide a lot of parts lists.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Joe, I have a Delta contractor saw. The "model" has 5 or 6 consecutive model numbers. One has steel extensions, one has cast iron extensions, one with no fence and a few with upgraded fences. Same saws different add-ons. -Jack


----------



## joebob1611 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I guess as long as things don't break, I'll be good. I did notice the other day that the blade height adjustment wheel is kind of hard to turn. There might be some sawdust buildup in the gears, as it didn't seem to be that bad when I got it.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

Blow it out, clean it up and maybe shoot a little silicone spray on the mechanisms. You know, something that dust won't cling too. If you can get a hold of an owners manual might help also, there is a way to adjust the ecentric nut at the end of the shafts which determine the mesh on the gears, but I would first try to clean and lube before trying that.


----------

